# How to train/prepare for Gymkhana?



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi!
My local show association is starting up the western gymkhana season in April, and the events they are running are barrels, speed barrels, Poles 1&2, Big T, single stake, birangle, skill barrels and speed ball. What training do I have to do with my horse to be ready? Also, what tack and supplies do I need for gymkhana? How should I condition my horse so that he's ready to go all day at the shows?
Thanks!


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Strong opinion in finding a professional trainer to help you. A lot of people think barrels and games are really easy and don't require too much. With barrels you need to be able to shape, rate, make a nice pocket (appropriate to your horse and every horse is different), so on and on. I know sometimes its not an option for a trainer, but if that's the case look for someone who has done it CORRECTLY for a while who won't mind helping  good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks!
I definitely don't think that it is easy, and I have been working with a trainer all winter.  I'm just wondering about riding strategies I can use when I'm at the show that I can practice at home. I also would like to know how to keep my horse going for the whole day. I'm only going to be walking and trotting since I'm new at gymkhana, but I'd still like to know what equipment I need to use.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Same equipment you would normally use. I'll be back in a little to explain how I started and what I do now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

